# italy trip



## shellick (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello has any one got any trips for my trip to italy in april


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Where abouts are you heading generally - north or south, and how long for, based on leaving Calais and getting back to Calais?

What size is your motorhome - reason I ask is some sites are very tight on space.

www.camping.it is a good place to start.

You need to drive with dipped headlights on on the motorway.

Russell


----------



## shellick (Nov 25, 2012)

We are heading to the south, we have no time limit so any thing you can tell us 
Will be of help thanks mick.


----------



## shellick (Nov 25, 2012)

Bye the way the motor home is 8 mtr long


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

We have covered Florence, San Gimignano, Siena, Rome, Pisa etc in a tag Kontiki, so the sites we used would be suitable for you. To save a load of re typing, our blog covers Italy here  and various site reviews here. 

The further south you go, the smaller the pitches you may find! In Florence, we were on a campsite but in the coach park. We did not mind though, we had hook up so it did not matter.

Do you have an ACSI card or something to get the discounted campsites? If not, Google ACSI card and get one for 2013.

There is a system of sostas too, we have only used one at Orvieto.

Fuel is expensive but the Autostrade website lists prices so you can stock up with the cheapest if you need to refuel on the motorway.

Tolls are not too expensive compared to France but there are some good toll free roads - for example the dual carraigeway from Pisa to Roma.

Ampage averages at six, so you might need a low watage kettle

Russell


----------



## shellick (Nov 25, 2012)

Many thanks I will take it all on board. Mick


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 
Well it all depends on which part of Italy you wish to visit, anyway here’s where we go in Italy and where we will be going again at the end of August.


We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the 2012 ACSI book page 219 item 475, last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg just after Molsheim there is a very good Aire at a town called Obernai this one is not in the Franch Aire’s book we always stop here going down or coming back, you can fill up with fresh water and dump waste, very safe free stop right in the town, Parking des Ramparts the GPS is 48.27.35N 7.29.89E.
After Obernai pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover at camping Horw it’s a flat site mostly grass idle for a the odd night or two, you can catch a bus up to the main town of Luzern from just outside the camp or in the village five minutes walk well worth a go, 2012 ACSI book page 325 item 757.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Bella Italia at 16 euros per night good camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 432 Item 2151, you can also stopover in the car park outside Bella for around 7 euros but there is fresh water in the bottom left hand corner and toilet waste dump. From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 434 Item 2157 16 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray
PS I also have a spreadsheet with sat nav cordinates and other stopover that you can check out and see the stop on google earth.

If you are interested send me a PM with your Email and I will send it to you in Excel.


----------



## shellick (Nov 25, 2012)

Many thanks I will take it all on board. Mick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope you are not claustrophobic! 8O 

The Italians seem to crave close contact with their neighbours, and we have been on campsites where you couldn't open the side window fully if the bloke next to you had his open first!

And no, I am not exaggerating! 8O 

It was in the height of the season admittedly, but by heck, they do cram them in at the popular touristy sites.

Don't pull onto a popular campsite at the weekend either, for preference, even out of the "tourist" season. Many Italian M/Hers go for the weekend and a completely packed site will begin to empty at about 4.00pm on Sunday, and you will have your pick of loads of pitches on Monday morning.

You can often pay extra for a bigger and better pitch, though watch the price as it can be quite a lot extra. Worth checking before you book in, and a walk round the site beforehand (if possible) is well worth it.

Go to Calabria. It was wonderful some years ago, so I hope it has not been spoiled. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Obernai*

Hi

Off topic, so apologies, but where did you get fresh water in Obernai? I have walked around Parking des Ramparts many times and can only see a public loo - no sign of a tap!

Russell


----------



## Tinker99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got back from Italy, refused gas fill up 3 times. Twice on motorways and once in town of Orvieto. Pumps had picture of motorhome with red cross through it. Have filler in side of van not in the locker, tried to convince the attendants it was for the engine but being a Fiat Ducato they knew we were diesel. Gave up in the end and filled up in France.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Russell

The water tap is out side the toilet block.


----------

